# electrical problems



## randomtask2005 (Feb 7, 2004)

ok there are some electrical problems with my nissan maxima 94 gxe, some of which are the power lock locking when ever i try to open the door most of the time, windows rolling down but not rolling up, brights turning on when using signals whenever the lights are on, the radio giving this incredibly loud hissing sound frequently...like static, but not...cuz i'm in the middle of los angeles, the lights which sometimes turn on randomly when teh car is off (like in the middle of the night), the car alarm had to be disabled because it went off randomly, tand he clock doesn't work. Something is messed up but i'm not sure what. No mechanic has been able to fix the problems. Help anyone?


----------

